# Checking nestbox?



## OnWeero'sWings (Aug 25, 2011)

Sunny laid her first egg today! :lol:

Any way, I don't know how to check the nest box. I try to wait until both birds are out of the box, but they hardly ever are and I can't wait forever. So, is it okay if I move the birds or what?


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

The best time to check them, I've found is in the evening right before the hen goes in for the night. You may need a glove or a spatula or something to move the hen if she is had tame, She will probably try to take your hand off otherwise.


----------



## OnWeero'sWings (Aug 25, 2011)

so it is okay to move the hen? she won't abandon her eggs?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

They won't abandon the eggs just because you looked in the nest, but you do have to be careful that the eggs don't get broken while you're looking. If the parent birds attack the invading hand, they might damage the eggs with their jumping around. So move the parent away from the eggs gently but as quickly as you can.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Try tapping on the box or saying something before you open it so they aren't surprised when you open the box...do this several times a day to train them to expect it so that when the babies do hatch they don't trample the babies.


----------

